# winter flounder



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

with the low tides and warm weather sat just had to go check out some new equipment. new light bracket and trollin motor were recently added to the rig so had to go test it. really did not think we would see anything so did not have very high expectations since everyone says there are no flounder in the winter. anyway...put over about 8:30 and started right at the ramp and got a 17in flattie in the first 10 feet. over the next 7 hours they were spaced pretty far apart but put together a nice box of 18 flounder from 13 to 22 inches and 2 24in redfish, perfectly legal to gig in MS. saw more dink flounder than I have ever seen....prob over 100 of themfrom 8 to 10 inches some i cant believe their eyes were already on the same side they were so small. took all night but well worth it and a good workout for both us and the new gear.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report, sounds like a good mess of fish.

Welcome to the forum, as you can see there are a lot of people here gigging. Next time take a :takephoto

Also you should share a few :takephoto of your rig.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

yea usually take pics but could not find the camera and wife was not home(it was in her car) and could not wait for her since I had to get them cleaned in time to go toa superbowl party. and the rig is actually not mine.....best friends.....i have the bigger boat(def not a floundering boat as its a 22ft Sea Chaser RG)and he has the flounder boat so we go in whatever suits what we are doing. but the rig we go in is just a little 14 aluminum skiff with 2 250 watt and 1 500 watt lights on an aluminum bracket that he made. but i will get some pics next time we go to put up if its ok with him.


----------



## BlueWaterMafiaPro (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice Catch! And sounds like u have a nice rig set up too.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the report.... I know you can get a mess of flounder in the dead of winter. Have done it myself a few times. Usually have to settle for a cooler full of 13 inchers but it is fun none the less. Congrats.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Glad to hear that yall found some. Now that deer season is over I may make an early trip myself. Anyhow, don't be a stranger, we like to hear reports no matter where they are from. :letsdrink


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice report! glad to see you are getting some. I too have done good in the winter but like MR said they are usually small. Welcome to the forum and i look forward to seeing more reports!


----------



## Fishizzle (May 18, 2008)

When Jvalhenson and I started doing this, we were about 12 and had to hitch rides to the bayou. Now we are accumulating rigs amongst our friends for just about every type of fishing. We all have something to go from the mud humps to the midnight lumps. But lurking behind those lights with a hand full of cold steel is more fun than just about anything. And you can go out there for about 5 bucks and come back with a pile of good groceries. Still like walking the beach for em, but the boat just adds a whole new dimension. Thanks for all the posts of rigs. I got a lot of good ideas off here. Kept it simple with a little 89 dollar two stroke generator, but it runs every bit as good as anything and it gets the job done. We can see all around the boat with the flood lights in almost any conditions. As for the redfish on the halfshell, it didnt stay in the fridge long....Grilled it scales down with a little butter and seasoning. Now I am stuck on the couch too full to get up...How could anyone live without the outdoors.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

there was def a ton of smaller flounder all over but most of the ones we got were from 15 to 17 in..not huge but plenty good enough for us. only 2 or 3 were in the 13-14 in range and maybe 5 in the 18-22 in range. the other 10ish were the 15-17inchers. gonna have a few of them stuffed and in the oven tomorrow night.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Where are ya'll at in MS? Biloxi?


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Live in Latimer but gig from Goula to all the Islands to the Pass


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds like its time to bundle up and hit the water. I wasn't sure about them being in shallow water with it being this cold out, I always thought they were in deeper water this time of year. Nice report, hope to see some more reports and some pics!


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

we thought the same thing and most prob were but there were plenty around. key might be to go on the nights that had very warm days prior to them and try areas that are directly adjacent to deep holes. the entire area we workedhad deep water, sometimes as deep as 50 feet, within a few yards of the shallow flats. maybe they move up shallow on those warmer days and stay up there at night since the water cools off a lot slower than the air??? i know one thing they were def actively feeding as almost all of them were full of freshly eaten bull minnows. most looked to have been eating within minutes of being gigged as they still looked alive in the belly and several of them at 3 or 4 minnows in them.


----------



## Fishizzle (May 18, 2008)

one thing is for sure. there will be no mercy this weekend. warm days and mild nights. we are gonna go til we run outta dark!


----------

